# The right time to use a Marriage/Relationship Counselor?



## ChrisCounseling (Jun 27, 2018)

REDACTED BY THE MODERATION TEAM.

Thank you, @ChrisCounseling.

There are protocols that therapists must comply with before offering advice, therapy and counselling via TAM.

You will find them at this page https://talkaboutmarriage.com/rtlp.php which is titled: "Information for Therapists"


----------

